# Zalman Reserator 3 Max - Gut?



## Goyoma (1. März 2014)

Ich möchte mir in geraumer Zeit eine WaKü kaufen. Nur von einem Hersteer der in einer solchen Branche nicht allzu bekannt ist - Zalman. Ich würde den Reserator 3 sehr gerne ausprobieren. 
Habt ihr selber Kompakt WaKü's? - wird der Einbau schwer?


----------



## the.hai (1. März 2014)

Er scheint nicht schlecht zu sein, allerdings dürfte eine KompaktWaKü mit größerem Radi leiser zu Werke gehen und die kosten auch nicht mehr. siehe H100i/H110.

Zalman Reserator 3 Max - Testing and Results | bit-tech.net

es wäre noch interessant zu wissen, welche cpu du kühlen möchtest und ob mit OC oder ohne.

P.S. Luftkühler, welche auf dem gleichen Niveau kühlen sind deutlich günstiger.


----------



## Goyoma (1. März 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> Er scheint nicht schlecht zu sein, allerdings dürfte eine KompaktWaKü mit größerem Radi leiser zu Werke gehen und die kosten auch nicht mehr. siehe H100i/H110.
> 
> Zalman Reserator 3 Max - Testing and Results | bit-tech.net
> 
> ...



Okay 
Nun genau deswegn wollte ich ja diese, ich weis das die günsigeren von Corsair auch super kühlen, aber der Reserator wäre mal was neues. 
Ich habe auch mit Luftkühlungen krin Problem, aber soll eine WaKü oder ein Luftkühler sein, der leicht einzubauen geht. Ich habe einen Fx 6350, nicht übertacktet, jedenfalls noch nicht, da ich nicht weis wie ich das mache bzw. Wo ich da anfangen soll 



the.hai schrieb:


> Er scheint nicht schlecht zu sein, allerdings dürfte eine KompaktWaKü mit größerem Radi leiser zu Werke gehen und die kosten auch nicht mehr. siehe H100i/H110.
> 
> Zalman Reserator 3 Max - Testing and Results | bit-tech.net
> 
> ...



Zudem möchte ich wenn es Wasserk. Wird eine mit einem Lüfter als eine kleine


----------



## ha-jo55 (1. März 2014)

Ich habe ne H80i und bin zufrieden, der einbau war auch total easy.


ha-jo


----------



## Goyoma (1. März 2014)

ha-jo55 schrieb:


> Ich habe ne H80i und bin zufrieden, der einbau war auch total easy.
> 
> ha-jo



Okay, danke


----------

